# Stik-Shift ?



## bentsprocket (May 26, 2021)

Hi all, Brains getting old... what month and year did the solid ribbed Stik-Shift in picture start showing up on the Stingrays? Also what is this shifter commonly referred to as? I have a BC 67 Stingray I'm piecing together. I'm thinking smooth Stik and 66 style bars would be correct? Thanks for any help!


----------



## vastingray (May 26, 2021)

bentsprocket said:


> Hi all, Brains getting old... what month and year did the solid ribbed Stik-Shift in picture start showing up on the Stingrays? Also what is this shifter commonly referred to as? I have a BC 67 Stingray I'm piecing together. I'm thinking smooth Stik and 66 style bars would be correct? Thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 1418970



That’s a one year only 68 shifter


----------



## bentsprocket (May 26, 2021)

vastingray said:


> That’s a one year only 68 shifter



Hi Tom! That's what I refer to it as. I have a friend that is calling it a 67-68 shifter and it's throwing me off? Did it show on the late 67 bikes that were assembled as 68's? also if you or anybody has a pic. of an original BC Feb. 67 Stingray I would love to see it! Thanks again.


----------



## sworley (May 26, 2021)

67 Stingrays and Fastbacks used that shifter so your friend is right 67-68.


----------



## kostnerave (May 26, 2021)

The smooth cover with the ribbed handle is a crossover from 67-68


----------

